# Mouse Trapping



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Kind of like getting the mail, I check my mousetraps daily. I have six classic Victors in the garage and 1 havahart. I get one every couple weeks or so lately. That little havahart does really well! I just don't give the captives any mercy. What's your set up and kill/capture rates? Barns must be fun. I would hate to deal with rats.. cabin fever is creeping in to even post this


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

11 in one night with wheel of fortune .


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Victors with a piece of tootsie roll for bait for inside camp or garage at home. A bucket, ramp, RV antifreeze and sun flower seeds for unattended barn.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Right now with freezing weather i have a 40 gal plastic tub with about 3 inches of sunflower seeds in my pole barn up against the wall... the dummy's find it and hop in .Pellet gun after that .


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Noticed a couple of mouse turds in the house so I went and got some new Victors since my others were kind of rusted. I use them mainly around the garden outside. Did they have a new design? They were so sensitive. Had to take some cheese off of them to set and even that was difficult. Got the one in the house and got a couple in the pole building to try and keep them from getting in the camper.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Thirty pointer said:


> 11 in one night with wheel of fortune .
> View attachment 481553


My son got 25 chipmunks in 2 days with the bucket and sunflower pool set up. I like the wheel of fortune.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Esquire said:


> My son got 25 chipmunks in 2 days with the bucket and sunflower pool set up. I like the wheel of fortune.


If you have a camp, the wheel of fortune is the way to go. Antifreeze in the bottom of the bucket helps keep the smell to a minimum.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I hate mice


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an old mobile home near Dublin and I have a hard time keeping them out of it.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

hungryhollow said:


> I have an old mobile home near Dublin and I have a hard time keeping them out of it.


Impossible job unless the skirting is 100% sealed with a material they cannot chew through .


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

I have Rats (outside Thankfully) after trying everything on the market, I settled for the A 24 Rat trap. Awesome design and resets itself. CO2 powered so no doubt on the kill. Yes, it was very expensive but worth every penny.
My neighbors and I have a "Rat off" where we had a set rat season from Oct 1 - Thanksgiving. The person with the most kills wins a bottle of Whiskey. 5 Years running, I am the winner thanks to the A-24.

https://goodnature.co/collections/s...4RIFOoBg28uA_-gB_BxymwRdsKt_0TERoCj-0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Thirty pointer said:


> 11 in one night with wheel of fortune .
> View attachment 481553


Thats my record also for the bucket trap.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> I have Rats (outside Thankfully) after trying everything on the market, I settled for the A 24 Rat trap. Awesome design and resets itself. CO2 powered so no doubt on the kill. Yes, it was very expensive but worth every penny.
> My neighbors and I have a "Rat off" where we had a set rat season from Oct 1 - Thanksgiving. The person with the most kills wins a bottle of Whiskey. 5 Years running, I am the winner thanks to the A-24.
> 
> https://goodnature.co/collections/s...4RIFOoBg28uA_-gB_BxymwRdsKt_0TERoCj-0QAvD_BwE


I had a rat problem starting about two years ago not far from you. I set Victor traps at night but didn’t like having to unset them during the day to keep from killing birds and squirrels. Switched to live Havahart traps and rat poison in the poison container things. Also left bird seed and other bait out under the bird feeder and took care of the ones showing up at night with the pellet gun out the bathroom window. Still get a straggler now and then, but nothing like before. I used to smoke and did’t realize there was a rat problem until my wife made me smoke outside and I would see them running across the yard at night. It took awhile to get rid of the colony they created, and the poison seems to be keeping them from reestablishing.

I always go out into the yard in the morning after a fresh snow and check for rat tracks in the snow. That tells me where they are hiding.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Check out Shawn Woods on YouTube. Hours of mousetrap material. Some commercial, some homemade, some antique.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

Petronius said:


> I had a rat problem starting about two years ago not far from you. I set Victor traps at night but didn’t like having to unset them during the day to keep from killing birds and squirrels. Switched to live Havahart traps and rat poison in the poison container things. Also left bird seed and other bait out under the bird feeder and took care of the ones showing up at night with the pellet gun out the bathroom window. Still get a straggler now and then, but nothing like before. I used to smoke and did’t realize there was a rat problem until my wife made me smoke outside and I would see them running across the yard at night. It took awhile to get rid of the colony they created, and the poison seems to be keeping them from reestablishing.
> 
> I always go out into the yard in the morning after a fresh snow and check for rat tracks in the snow. That tells me where they are hiding.


Petro

Its a constant battle with many losses. The other neighbors just create dens for the rats, wood piles, don't clean up the dog Poop, etc. So, it ebbs and flows. I hate to use poison on anything just because as much I hate squirrels they always seem to get the poison and watching a poisoned squirrel much less anything else is more than I can handle. I have lately seen more and more Hawks in the area although I doubt they make much difference. The yards are too tight and too many trees for them to get a decent flight in on a rat. I encourage *****, opossums, and skunks (all known rat killers) but they are few and far between. 

I have looked into getting a couple minks to really get the rats, but that is a pipe dream.


----------



## GSP2 (Aug 6, 2003)

While I picked up two barn cats to keep the mice to a minimum, it seems that it is the dogs that do the best job :lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> Petro
> 
> Its a constant battle with many losses. The other neighbors just create dens for the rats, wood piles, don't clean up the dog Poop, etc. So, it ebbs and flows. I hate to use poison on anything just because as much I hate squirrels they always seem to get the poison and watching a poisoned squirrel much less anything else is more than I can handle. I have lately seen more and more Hawks in the area although I doubt they make much difference. The yards are too tight and too many trees for them to get a decent flight in on a rat. I encourage *****, opossums, and skunks (all known rat killers) but they are few and far between.
> 
> I have looked into getting a couple minks to really get the rats, but that is a pipe dream.


I use the black plastic rat poison containers. The squirells aren’t able to get in and maneuver around to the poison. Opening is just big enough for rats and mice. My neighbor has the dog crap and backyard full of junk that the rats like. I draw them to my feeder where I can wack them and feed them the rat poison.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

EZHOOPS said:


> Petro
> 
> Its a constant battle with many losses. The other neighbors just create dens for the rats, wood piles, don't clean up the dog Poop, etc. So, it ebbs and flows. I hate to use poison on anything just because as much I hate squirrels they always seem to get the poison and watching a poisoned squirrel much less anything else is more than I can handle. I have lately seen more and more Hawks in the area although I doubt they make much difference. The yards are too tight and too many trees for them to get a decent flight in on a rat. I encourage *****, opossums, and skunks (all known rat killers) but they are few and far between.
> 
> I have looked into getting a couple minks to really get the rats, but that is a pipe dream.


You should buy yourself a Ferret, you can buy them young, raise it and let it loose in the warm weather.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Nork said:


> Noticed a couple of mouse turds in the house so I went and got some new Victors since my others were kind of rusted. I use them mainly around the garden outside. Did they have a new design? They were so sensitive. Had to take some cheese off of them to set and even that was difficult. Got the one in the house and got a couple in the pole building to try and keep them from getting in the camper.


The Victor traps are a sob to set! Just when I think I have it down one will snap on me. I put peanut butter on the trigger and the little turds seem to lick it off. They get what's coming eventually


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Bearblade said:


> The Victor traps are a sob to set! Just when I think I have it down one will snap on me. I put peanut butter on the trigger and the little turds seem to lick it off. They get what's coming eventually


I've watched a mouse from my recliner a couple years ago while watching TV. Thought I was going to see a dead mouse. Walked away without a trigger. Never had a problem setting them before until these recently purchased Victor's. Kind of wondered if they had complaints of them not triggering so they made them more sensitive. I bet it took me 8-10 tries each with these new ones before they were set.


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

I have been using ultrasonics for past 5 years and have not had any mice at all in pole barn or house or garage. I know a lot has been stated they don't work but I can tell you there is no sign of the critters any more. I sometimes find one in front of garage going around in circles all messed up, not walking right, and easy to take out with shovel. Obviously the ultrasound is screwing up their nervous system. I buy the largest units I can find and place multiples of them in garage and pole barn. So I have probably 10x the power the units say is needed but I like overkill. I have a boat, tractor etc in pole barn and they are clean as can be. They say the science doesn't work but I go by results. Instead of trapping critters, they are not there anymore. I didn't have them on during Christmas for front porch due to lights and guess what? The little ***** came back. Plugged back in after taking down lights and yep, they are gone. I think the key is placing the largest ones you can find in multiple locations like a crossfire and make sure the waves can bounce around and not blocked. I go by the theory if I am not finding scat, food materials, nesting and so on, they must be doing something positive. It is funny how the pest companies say they don't work and will be happy to come out to solve your problem.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't have electricity in my pole building. Are there battery operated units that you use?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bearblade said:


> The Victor traps are a sob to set! Just when I think I have it down one will snap on me. I put peanut butter on the trigger and the little turds seem to lick it off. They get what's coming eventually


The best bait for a Victor is a small piece of Tootsie Roll. Warm it in your fingers and mold it on the pan.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> You should buy yourself a Ferret, you can buy them young, raise it and let it loose in the warm weather.


My cousin had ferrets. They sleep all the time and stink.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a west highland terrier or "westie" and he is the best vermin control tool ive ever seen. He is hunting mode 24/7. Lots of you tube vids of them killing rats.and they arent afraid of much


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

When I had pigeons I had a mouse problem. So I super glued a piece of corn to the trigger of a Victor mouse trap. I caught 10 mice in 2 hours


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Nork said:


> I don't have electricity in my pole building. Are there battery operated units that you use?


I use this in my RV during the winter. Works great. It's the Victor Multi-Kill Electronic Mouse Trap M260 which kills up to 10 mice per setting.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

eye-sore said:


> I have a west highland terrier or "westie" and he is the best vermin control tool ive ever seen. He is hunting mode 24/7. Lots of you tube vids of them killing rats.and they arent afraid of much


Back in the old days my Grandmother in Detroit kept two black terriers. They were hell on rats and squirrels. She fed them whatever the family ate every night then let them out.

I use poison like Petro. But my sight hound is pretty good at killing rats too.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> Back in the old days my Grandmother in Detroit kept two black terriers. They were hell on rats and squirrels. She fed them whatever the family ate every night then let them out.
> 
> I use poison like Petro. But my sight hound is pretty good at killing rats too.


I use the poison to kill the ones I don't see.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Petronius said:


> I use the poison to kill the ones I don't see.


It's stands watch 24/7.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I keep two mouse traps in the garage and one in the basement set at all times throughout the year. Old type of victors and use what ever greasy leftover meat that is available (pork is the best).
Got about 12 mice this fall.
I also had a empty 5 gallon bucket touching the side of the back of the house this summer and found 3 dead mice in it, strange.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

scubajay said:


> I use this in my RV during the winter. Works great. It's the Victor Multi-Kill Electronic Mouse Trap M260 which kills up to 10 mice per setting.
> 
> View attachment 484815


That looks awesome! I'm gonna have to google that bad boy.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I caught a mouse in my basement two days ago. First one in ten years. I hope he's the only one.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

These work good in winter and in the house.

https://www.amazon.com/Intruder-304...ocphy=9017155&hvtargid=pla-319869409888&psc=1

Summer I use a 5 gal. bucket half to 2/3 full of water and sprinkle sunflower seeds on water, catches mice and chipmunks and the occasional red squirrel.
If the red squirrels manage to get out I have a 6 or 8 inch extension cut from the top of another bucket that fits inside to make it taller, still catches the mice and chipmunks but not as good on them.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

hungryhollow said:


> I caught a mouse in my basement two days ago. First one in ten years. I hope he's the only one.


 It's been a week and I haven't caught another. I just don't know how it got in.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> I have Rats (outside Thankfully) after trying everything on the market, I settled for the A 24 Rat trap. Awesome design and resets itself. CO2 powered so no doubt on the kill. Yes, it was very expensive but worth every penny.
> My neighbors and I have a "Rat off" where we had a set rat season from Oct 1 - Thanksgiving. The person with the most kills wins a bottle of Whiskey. 5 Years running, I am the winner thanks to the A-24.
> 
> https://goodnature.co/collections/s...4RIFOoBg28uA_-gB_BxymwRdsKt_0TERoCj-0QAvD_BwE


We've gotten a nice dusting of snow this evening. Tomorrow would be a good time to go out in the yard and see if there are any rat tracks in the snow. You can follow them to see where they are going. The rat tracks will be small paw prints with a line in the snow between the paw prints. The line is their tail that they drag.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

When I had chickens I always kept a tin cat around. No power needed and it can catch multiples. I would clean it out once a week into a trash can and then use a whompin stick to finish them off.
https://www.amazon.com/Victor-M310S-Trap-Catches-Geometric-Pattern/dp/B00004RAMU


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Nork said:


> I've watched a mouse from my recliner a couple years ago while watching TV. Thought I was going to see a dead mouse. Walked away without a trigger. Never had a problem setting them before until these recently purchased Victor's. Kind of wondered if they had complaints of them not triggering so they made them more sensitive. I bet it took me 8-10 tries each with these new ones before they were set.


I notice that also. They should of keep there old design.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Can't be beat! Best mouse trap ever!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

my stepdad and i use poison around the outside of the house (in areas the dogs are not). We take a piece of 1" diameter PVC pipe, cut it in 2' long sections, and place the poison cube close to the middle as possible. We then place them along the foundation on the outside of the house. 

Our first winter i trapped 4 mice in our house, started doing this, and haven't seen one inside the house in 2 years. I also got a pack of those ultra-sonic plug ins around the house as well. Stepdad has been doing this trick for 5 years now. hasn't had an issue since (neighbor use to burn wood and have a big pile in their yard for splitting). One winter i trapped close to 10 in 2 weeks! Heck when i found our first trap, i baited it with peanut butter, and it was set for less than an hour before i heard it snap the first time!


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Bucman said:


> View attachment 493103
> Can't be beat! Best mouse trap ever!


Been using several of these's for decades....add a little bleach in the warm weather use windshield wiper fluid in winter....


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bucman said:


> View attachment 493103
> Can't be beat! Best mouse trap ever!


Do you put anything on that bottle? Also do you set it close to something so the mice can get to the arrow to try get to bottle


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

LG1 said:


> Do you put anything on that bottle? Also do you set it close to something so the mice can get to the arrow to try get to bottle


Put peanut butter on the can....2 - pieces of 1"x2"x3' long to make a ramp to the lip of the bucket....make sure the can spins easy....


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Mixing rock salt in the water of the Wheel of Misfortune keeps it from freezing AND pickles the little vermin so they don't stink. No antifreeze needed, but you do have to add water once in a while due to evaporation.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

The most important thing is the choice of buckets you use.

I'm just installing a new one in my boat storage unit this week to get ready for the spring run. Yes, I have a lime on my grocery list for this week for fun...


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

If you have pets or your neighbors do (and you care about them)you should reconsider the use of poison. A very good friend of mine lost 2 animals due to them getting mice after it consumed the poison


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

eye-sore said:


> If you have pets or your neighbors do (and you care about them)you should reconsider the use of poison. A very good friend of mine lost 2 animals due to them getting mice after it consumed the poison


Convenient as poison is , with all our dogs and not knowing where dead mice end up ,I'm reduced to trapping only.
Just a matter of effort and patience.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

The mouse you're after may need a different method.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

When I was doing my community health rotation for nursing school, I found a bunch of "hacks" for dealing with pests......the one for rats/mice was to mix equal parts of concrete mix and flour in a shallow pan and place it in an area that was frequented by the vermin. Next to it place a bowl of water. The rats/mice would eat the concrete/flour mixture and then drink the water.....the concrete would harden in their guts and cause a bowel obstruction and kill the vermin. No poison to worry about with pets, kids, environment, etc. Might be a good idea for those with cabins, mobile homes, trailers up north, etc.
Just a quick note/story on poisons........it's not just kids that get into it. When I worked in the ER, we had a elderly lady brought in from a nursing home; we were told that she ingested "rat poison". We asked the lady why she did it (suicide? Dementia?), her answer was she was hungry and went to the kitchen to get something to eat. (She found the box of poison in the cupboard with other food stuffs). We called the nursing home to find out what type of poison (i.e. Warfin or something else) it was so we could better treat the lady.....their response was "it's rat poison". We said "yes, we understand.....but what is the active ingredient?" The person on the other end of the phone said "I'm looking at a red and white box that says "rat poison"......that's all it says". So we ended up pumping the old lady's stomach and hospitalizing her for a few days...........................


----------

